# George (Scotty) Dwyer



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2013)

Fm the 8 CH Net, 18 Mar 2013



> Good Morning
> 
> Please see included message from Frank Smith regarding the passing of Mr. George (Scotty) Dwyer.
> 
> ...



For the many former Hussars who lived in F-16, Cpl "Scotty" Dwyer was a legend.   Scotty was a strong supporter of the Regiment through all his years of service and into his retirement.  He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Fm the 8 CH Net, 18 Mar 2013
> 
> For the many former Hussars who lived in F-16, Cpl "Scotty" Dwyer was a legend.   Scotty was a strong supporter of the Regiment through all his years of service and into his retirement.  He will be sadly missed.



It was a pleasure to have known Scotty these past 43 years.

Regi Patriaeque Fidelis


----------



## George Wallace (29 Mar 2013)

http://yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=690480#.UUkXnrma4rM.facebook




> George “Scotty“ Dwyer
> 
> DWYER, George “Scotty“ - Peacefully at home on Wednesday, March 13th, 2013 in his 83rd year. George Dwyer of Pembroke (formerly of Petawawa), beloved husband of the late Stasia Dwyer (nee Babinski). Dear brother of Mary Wetzel. Dear brother-in-law of Paul (Caroline) Babinski, Bernard (Monica) Babinski, Monica (Edward) Coulas and Dominic (Rita) Babinski. Also survived by many nieces, nephews and cousins. Visitation at the NEVILLE FUNERAL HOME 491 Isabella St., Pembroke, ON, K8A 5T8 (613) 732-7481 on Sunday from 2-4 and 7-9 p.m. Funeral Mass of Christian Burial will be celebrated at Our Lady of Sorrows Church, Petawawa on Monday, March 18th, 2013 at 10:30 a.m. Interment St. Columba's Cemetery, Pembroke. Members of Knights of Columbus, Council 1531 are requested to meet at the funeral home for prayers on Sunday at 7:15 p.m. Members of Branch 517, Royal Canadian Legion are requested to meet at the funeral home for prayers on Sunday at 7:30 p.m. Online Condolences may be left at www.nevillefuneralhome.ca





> Scotty
> 
> Posted by Nick (8CH comrade) On Saturday, March 23, 2013
> Did I ever thank you Scotty for taking me skiing at Calabogie Jan 74 (when I had no car)? Thank you for being like an 'Uncle' to us young Tpr's. Miss you already. RIP Scotty...
> ...


----------

